# Where to get black silicone



## muskieboy (Feb 5, 2012)

Re-sealing my 72g and I want to use black silicone. Does anybody know where I can get some that is fish safe?


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't think GE makes "Sillicon I" in black, so your choices become either Momentive 103 or Sillicon II. From what I remember, the II contained the mildew resistant additive making it unsuitable for aquariums. I only have experience with GE Sillicon I clear, which worked for my 20 gal reseal.

You might want to look into momentive 103, which, from what i understand, has greater adhesive properties than the 'regular' sealant applications for GE I & II. I don't think it is stocked by any of the big box stores. Acklands used to store it at one point under RTV103. There are few others, like Loctite superflex, but you would have to check out the MSDS, and decide if its worth the $$$ or risk.

https://www.acklandsgrainger.com/AG...balProductDetailDisplay.do?item_code=LCT59375

I don't remember if it was this forum or another one where someone had posted that they used the DAP black sealant. Something like this, I presume:

http://www.dap.com/product_details.aspx?BrandID=67&SubcatID=27

Sorry I couldn't help you more.

Al.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

http://aquashop.ca/indexen.html is where I got some. He doesn't have black listed but can get it for you. I used this to totally rebuild two 90 gallon tanks and it is great stuff. SCS1200


----------



## muskieboy (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you for the links. 

How many tubes do you think I'll need?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Probably only need 1, but get 2 just to be safe. If you run out before you get it all in, you are screwed and have to start all over again. Worst case, you will have a spare tube. Always have more than you need


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you are going to reseal a tank built with clear silicone with black, you may want to rethink. It doesn't look very good.


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Big als and yonge and steeles carries scs1200 occasionally. Thats where I bought mine last year. I would call first to make sure they have it.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## muskieboy (Feb 5, 2012)

BillD said:


> If you are going to reseal a tank built with clear silicone with black, you may want to rethink. It doesn't look very good.


It's actually the other way around. The tank is built with black silicone.

I might just end up using clear silcone because I can't seem find any black locally. I don't have time to wait 1 week for shipping, my fish need to go back into the tank asap.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Call Flavio at Advance Reef Aquatics or John at North American Fish Breeders. Both have black silicone in stock.


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

miracles aquarium in orangeville has it


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

John the traveling supply guy has it,and cheaper than most too. Sugarglidder,is his user name, IIRC. He posts on here when he's coming, but he will ship to you if you email him. Use the email addy on his post, not PM.. he doesn't answer PMs.


----------

